# northeast georgia bowfishing



## citylimitshunter (Oct 5, 2016)

hey guys just getting into bowfishing. I'm not far from hartwell or lanier. ive seen a few of you guys are not too far. let me know if anybody wants to get together one night and get a little tournament going or something


----------



## killersiverb (Oct 9, 2016)

it's deer season now but u can hit me up in the spring we shoot lanier


----------



## tradhunter98 (Oct 12, 2016)

Put one on on hartwell and we'll come.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Oct 18, 2016)

was fishing lanier a few weeks back and the fork of the chestatee that leads up to the ramp behind chestatee ford was loaded with gar.  Very very shallow.

In case yall were lookin....

MBD


----------

